# My car won't go in Reverse or Drive



## WalkerFergie

I drove my 1998 Hyundai Accent (automatic) to the metro this morning.  Tried to back my car into a parking space and the "reverse" gear didn't work.  Tried to put the car in "drive" and my car wouldn't move.  So, I put my car in the "L" gear and I was able to get my car to move forward and get it into another parking space.  This is the first time I have experienced this with my car.  What could this mean?


----------



## aps45819

WalkerFergie said:


> What could this mean?



You'll be looking for a ride home


----------



## Ken King

aps45819 said:


> You'll be looking for a ride home



 And spending money on transmission repair, new transmission, or another car.  

If you only have "Low" I would suspect an internal failure, possibly stripped splines in the kick drum.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

WalkerFergie said:


> I drove my 1998 Hyundai Accent (automatic) to the metro this morning.  Tried to back my car into a parking space and the "reverse" gear didn't work.  Tried to put the car in "drive" and my car wouldn't move.  So, I put my car in the "L" gear and I was able to get my car to move forward and get it into another parking space.  This is the first time I have experienced this with my car.  What could this mean?



You're prob'ly outta tranny fluid; or REALLY low.

Start the car and let it warm up. Then check the tranny fluid; with the car idling.If the stick's dry, THAT'S why she won't move. 

You can also try a bottle of "Trans Fix" or whatever it's called; but add fluid also. Sounds like it's empty.


----------



## TurboK9

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> You're prob'ly outta tranny fluid; or REALLY low.
> 
> Start the car and let it warm up. Then check the tranny fluid; with the car idling.If the stick's dry, THAT'S why she won't move.
> 
> You can also try a bottle of "Trans Fix" or whatever it's called; but add fluid also. Sounds like it's empty.



Add-

Check on level ground.

Do *NOT* overfill.


----------



## desertrat

TurboK9 said:


> Add-
> 
> Check on level ground.
> 
> Do *NOT* overfill.



Plus some say, like my truck, with engine off.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> Plus some say, like my truck, with engine off.



Stick or automatic?  I've not heard of an automatic checked without the engine running.


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> Stick or automatic?  I've not heard of an automatic checked without the engine running.



I'll check my manual on the auto again, but it's either that one or the t-bird that said it. Or I'm just wrong.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> I'll check my manual on the auto again, but it's either that one or the t-bird that said it. Or I'm just wrong.



:shrug:  Not suggesting you are in error, just the first time I've heard that for a GM automatic.


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> :shrug:  Not suggesting you are in error, just the first time I've heard that for a GM automatic.



some are being checked when off now, the stick just measures a sitting level instead of the running level.

 Mine has a notch for off and cold or for hot and running, can be checked either way.


----------



## desertrat

bcp said:


> some are being checked when off now, the stick just measures a sitting level instead of the running level.
> 
> Mine has a notch for off and cold or for hot and running, can be checked either way.



Just checked. Mine has a mark for cold or hot, but is supposed to be running in either case.


----------



## GWguy

bcp said:


> some are being checked when off now, the stick just measures a sitting level instead of the running level.
> 
> Mine has a notch for off and cold or for hot and running, can be checked either way.





desertrat said:


> Just checked. Mine has a mark for cold or hot, but is supposed to be running in either case.





Mine just has a hot mark.   Keep forgetting it's over 10 years old already.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

WalkerFergie said:


> I drove my 1998 Hyundai Accent (automatic) to the metro this morning.  Tried to back my car into a parking space and the "reverse" gear didn't work.  Tried to put the car in "drive" and my car wouldn't move.  So, I put my car in the "L" gear and I was able to get my car to move forward and get it into another parking space.  This is the first time I have experienced this with my car.  What could this mean?



You're outta trans fluid.


----------



## Crewdawg141

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> You're prob'ly outta tranny fluid; or REALLY low.
> 
> Start the car and let it warm up. Then check the tranny fluid; with the car idling.If the stick's dry, THAT'S why she won't move.
> 
> You can also try a bottle of "Trans Fix" or whatever it's called; but add fluid also. Sounds like it's empty.



At least she has something other than a VW, otherwise she wouldn't be checking the fluid at all.


----------



## aps45819

Crewdawg141 said:


> At least she has something other than a VW, otherwise she wouldn't be checking the fluid at all.



 Welcome to the 21st century




 even the air cooled VW produced 20 years ago had "fluids" to check


----------



## toppick08

I know Turbo 350's have a vacuum hose....just saying....maybe it still applies to today's vehicles....Hell If I know....>:/


----------

